# My first show season. some questions



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

January at Diamond W Arena in Alvarado. My first show ever. It was an open show but APHA approved. I got last in everything. A very rude judge. I showed in hunter in hand and some english pleasure classes.

March 17. St Patricks Day. Schooling show at the barn where I take lessons at. We had a blast. It was very relaxed and also had dressage tests. We showed in a couple of english pleasure classes and took home the blue in everything! Very friendly and helpful judge. She gave advice to all the competitors. There were very nice people there as well. 

March 23. yesterday. There were only 4 of us english riders. The arena was on the smaller side so warm up was a mess even with 4 of us. The judge was very much affiliated with this barn. After the classes, she asked me if my gelding has trouble picking up his right lead. I told her he is left sided but we have been working on leads. She said my gelding did not pick up his right lead at all. I went back and looked at the videos my mom got. What I saw was that she was wrong. my gelding Only picked up the wrong lead once. I immediately brought him back down to the trot and went at the canter again. He picked up the correct leads every time after that. So I dont know what she was talking about. But I took home a 4th, 3 2nds, and 2 3rds. Basically last place because there were only 2-3 people in each class including me. the 4th was hunter in hand.

How is english pleasure supposed to be judged exactly? My gelding was the only one moving big. He was nice and "round" but forward. He moves big (he is only 15 hh). The other horses in the classes were QHs. They moved like western pleasure horses! they practically jogged and had no extension to their trots. Their canters were very small and were more like little lopes! I thought the english classes called for more extension and bigger moving animals! These horses were 16hh. 

And passing is acceptable in classes, correct? Since my horse moves so much bigger, I have to pass them, and I have to cut corners. I can not just stay behind them. Passing is the better option in this case, right? 
It just seems like most of these classes are judged using the QH standards. AQHA is very big around here. QH dominates here. Therefore most judges in the open shows will use AQHA standards, right? I mean I see all different breeds in open and schooling shows. Every breed has different standards and some have bigger movements, some have more action, and etc. I just wish every judge would judge each horse on how they represent their breed. Same with halter classes, right?


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Unfortunately every judge will have a different view and expectation in what they are looking for. Alot of the time they will have the placings worked out in their heads before they even call you in from the ring, wether it be because they have seen the horse before or a particular horse just stands out more. 
But don't worry, you aren't the only one. I have recieved a champion hack at one show, then the week later I didn't even get called in for the same class for a work out. It's just how the day goes, who you are up agaisnt, and of course the judge. 

In terms of the pleasure class, i had one judge tell the group that the reasoning behind the class was for the judge to choose a horse he would find most pleasurable to ride, and another wanted big soft strides, with the horses head long and low. I personally always go for the big strides compared to the smaller because it is what my horse works with best, yes it means I pass a few others, because while it is nice to get a ribbon for your efforts - knowing that your horse has done what you have asked, that you have done well, and most of all (for me at least!) my horse has been comfortable. 
It irritates me to no end seeing a rider with heavy hands pulling one a horses mouth, but kicking it attempting to get it to collect up.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In a pleasure class, a big stride is ok, however, it cannot be strung out or extended, it's a horse's normal stride. Most bigger shows, judges are picky, smaller fun shows, they will give you the fun placings. Just remember, it's one person's opinion for that one day and you PAID for it, accept it.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Jacqua Stud said:


> Unfortunately every judge will have a different view and expectation in what they are looking for. Alot of the time they will have the placings worked out in their heads before they even call you in from the ring, wether it be because they have seen the horse before or a particular horse just stands out more.
> But don't worry, you aren't the only one. I have recieved a champion hack at one show, then the week later I didn't even get called in for the same class for a work out. It's just how the day goes, who you are up agaisnt, and of course the judge.
> 
> In terms of the pleasure class, i had one judge tell the group that the reasoning behind the class was for the judge to choose a horse he would find most pleasurable to ride, and another wanted big soft strides, with the horses head long and low. I personally always go for the big strides compared to the smaller because it is what my horse works with best, yes it means I pass a few others, because while it is nice to get a ribbon for your efforts - knowing that your horse has done what you have asked, that you have done well, and most of all (for me at least!) my horse has been comfortable.
> It irritates me to no end seeing a rider with heavy hands pulling one a horses mouth, but kicking it attempting to get it to collect up.


This judge never said what she was looking for unfortunately. My gelding moves big. He wasn't extended as in strung out. I might've used the wrong word. Forward would be better maybe? Bigger steps? Lol. It's nearly impossible to sit. But it's beautiful. His canter is nice too but also kind of rough. It feels like his front ends comes up a lot. I really don't have to do a lot to collect him but keep steady contact with the bit (not pulling) and drive with my seat or squeeze with my legs a little. He's very good about carrying himself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll post pics and videos tonight when I get home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

here are pictures from March 17th show.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You two look great together. However, your horse is travelling on his forehand and very strung out his backend. Something to work on.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I am working on keeping his body together lol I just don't want to be hard on his mouth or push hard with my legs :/. I have a lesson tomorrow so I'm going to ask my trainer how I can help him collect better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not hands & legs, it's seat, weight, pressure, your hands & legs are just a part of your aids. Practise, practise!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh I plan on practicing! I am about to start training for eventing and dressage comes first. I shall develop a core! LOL. and nonfloppy legs!  and he will get in shape too! Lol. Oh I can't wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

is there a reason he would travel strung out? Laziness or incorrect muscling? Or me? lol


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Okay just coming back from a lesson. We did some dressage work. And then we got to jumping. Lol. Well he went over some small stuff like they were 5 feet tall! Lol. Then he started getting excited and threw some bucks in there lol. She said I just need to focus on keeping my heels down and shoulders back and look forward and it'll fall into place lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

hisangelonly said:


> is there a reason he would travel strung out? Laziness or incorrect muscling? Or me? lol


A combination of everything, but you have an instructor and working on position, so with your practice, it will only get better. You have a good attitude and a nice horse, you are well on your way, enjoy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

waresbear said:


> A combination of everything, but you have an instructor and working on position, so with your practice, it will only get better. You have a good attitude and a nice horse, you are well on your way, enjoy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you . She said a lot of long and low work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

